
The case for normalizing impeachment - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/2017/11/30/16517022/impeachment-donald-trump
======
gamechangr
Do we really want Pence as president?

He's about as conservative as they come.

~~~
cuckcuckspruce
Duh! If we normalize impeachment then we can just impeach Pence for
wrongthink! Then we can impeach his replacement for looking at someone funny!
Then we can impeach his replacement for being a stupid doodie head! Then why
not impeach his replacement for backing the wrong football team! Finally we
get away from the semi-stable form of government the world has known the US
for nearly 240 years.

